
Spacex to Send Privately Crewed Spacecraft Beyond the Moon Next Year (2017) - themakermark
https://www.spacex.com/news/2017/02/27/spacex-send-privately-crewed-dragon-spacecraft-beyond-moon-next-year
======
themakermark
[https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/27/14754404/spacex-moon-
miss...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/27/14754404/spacex-moon-
mission-2018-elon-musk-announces-private-citizen-passengers)

